# mostrandomelas



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Gostaria de saber como vocês traduziriam essa forma Espanhola pro Português sobretudo as formas da fim do verbo ao gerúndio.

-Él estaba mostrándomelas.
-Nos estamos preparando.
-Estamos preparándonos.

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Vanda

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Gostaria de saber como vocês traduziriam essa forma Espanhola pro Português sobretudo as formas da fim do verbo ao gerúndio.
> 
> -Él estaba mostrándomelas./
> -Nos estamos preparando./ Estamos nos preparando.
> -Estamos preparándonos./ Estamos preparando-nos.
> 
> Obrigado desde já.





> *AUX + GERÚNDIO OU INFINITIVO*: se não houver palavra atrativa, o pronome oblíquo virá depois do verbo auxiliar ou do verbo principal.
> 
> 
> 
> _Gerúndio_
> - Ia-lhe dizendo o que aconteceu.
> - Ia dizendo-lhe o que aconteceu.
> Se houver palavra atrativa, o pronome oblíquo virá antes do verbo auxiliar ou depois do verbo principal.
> 
> 
> _Gerúndio_
> - Não lhe ia dizendo a verdade.
> - Não ia dizendo-lhe a verdade.


fonte


----------



## SãoEnrique

Eu sabia, eu penso bém fazer as diferenças entre mesoclise, enclise e proclise. O que gostaria de saber é se minhas frases são correctas ? 

-Él estaba mostrándomelas./ Ele estava nos mostrando-as.

Outrossim não entendo porque você disse "Ele estava _nos_ mostrando-as." Não seria "me" como na frase em castelhano ? Eu tinha escrito "Él estaba mostrándomelas".
Fico confuso .


----------



## Vanda

Seria.  Fui eu quem não prestou atenção. Me mostrando. Mostrando-me. Mostrando-mas.

Desculpe a bobagem que escrevi no post anterior e que você copiou acima. Na hora sabia que estava mal e deixei sem corrigir. Isso serve bem pra mostrar que até os nativos se enrolam com estes tipos de colocações, os aprendizes estrangeiros não precisam ficar desanimados com as colocações pronominais. Todos os dias a gente mesmo faz besteiras com eles.


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Gostaria de saber como vocês traduziriam essa forma Espanhola pro Português sobretudo as formas da fim do verbo ao gerúndio.
> 
> -Él estaba mostrándomelas.
> -Nos estamos preparando.
> -Estamos preparándonos.
> 
> Obrigado desde já.



Ele estava as mostrando a/para mim. (formal) ~ Ele estava mostrando elas pra mim. (informal)
Estamos nos preparando. ~ A gente está se preparando.

Com_ a gente _é como _on _em francês, mais coloquial.

Sobre a posição dos clíticos, ouça aqui: 
http://mais.uol.com.br/view/dnygo0m8eiax/quero-me-casar-ou-quero-casarme-04021A3470DCB173E6?types=A&
http://mais.uol.com.br/view/dnygo0m...rsas-do-cotidiano-040218336ADCA983C6?types=A&


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Obrigado a vocês pelas explicações. Você disse que "gente é como em Francês, mais coloquial" mas uma vez vi alguém dizer que "pessoas" é melhor.

Me+as= mas ?
Me+os= mos ?

Seria bom se eu escrever " Ele estava mostrando me as?


Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Também:

Ele estava-mas mostrando./ Ele estava a mostrar-mas./ Ele estava-mas a mostrar.(*)
Estávamo-nos preparando./ Estávamo-nos a preparar./ Estávamos a preparar-nos.
Estamo-nos preparando./ Estamo-nos a preparar./ Estamos a preparar-nos.

É bastante frequente deixar o objeto direto implícito e dizer apenas "Ele estava-me mostrando", etc.



SãoEnrique said:


> Me+as= mas ?
> Me+os= mos ?
> 
> Seria bom se eu escrever " Ele estava mostrando me as?


Não, não se escreve separado.

(*) "Ele estava mostrando-mas" não me soa bem, embora não lhe saiba explicar porquê.


----------



## Fanaya

Outsider said:


> Ele estava-mas mostrando./ Ele estava a mostrar-mas./ Ele estava-mas a mostrar.(*)
> Estávamo-nos preparando./ Estávamo-nos a preparar./ Estávamos a preparar-nos.
> Estamo-nos preparando./ Estamo-nos a preparar./ Estamos a preparar-nos.



Mais uma pergunta: '_Ele estava a mas mostrar_', '_estávamos a nos preparar_', '_estamos a nos preparar_' soa muito estranho? Provavelmente não elegeria esta estrutura, mas não me soa mal


----------



## Outsider

Seriam colocações normais no Brasil, e também se ouvem em Portugal esporadicamente e em certas regiões. Mas em Portugal as outras opções soam "mais corretas".


----------



## Fanaya

Outsider said:


> Seriam colocações normais no Brasil, e também se ouvem em Portugal esporadicamente e em certas regiões. Mas em Portugal as outras opções soam "mais corretas".



Obrigado, Outsider. Fora da "Ibéria", na Madeira e nos Açores é comum (exceptuando o gerúndio a + infinitivo, pois se não me engano, usa-se o gerúndio "à brasileira")???


----------



## Outsider

Fanaya said:


> Fora da "Ibéria", na Madeira e nos Açores é comum (exceptuando o gerúndio a + infinitivo, pois se não me engano, usa-se o gerúndio "à brasileira")???


Exato. O gerúndio nas ilhas hoje em dia alterna um pouco com a construção _a_ + infinitivo, obviamente por influência continental. Era a essas regiões que me referia.


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Obrigado a vocês pelas explicações. Você disse que "gente é como em Francês, mais coloquial" mas uma vez vi alguém dizer que "pessoas" é melhor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado.


*gente *= as pessoas
*a* *gente *[= on] = *nós *= [nous]


----------



## Istriano

Fanaya said:


> Mais uma pergunta: '_Ele estava a mas mostrar_', '_estávamos a nos preparar_', '_estamos a nos preparar_' soa muito estranho? Provavelmente não elegeria esta estrutura, mas não me soa mal


 Seria uma estrutura lusitana abrasileirada, ou uma estrutura brasileira aportuguesada:

_Estávamos nos preparando_ (próclise ao verbo principal)---> _Estávamos a nos preparar _(próclise ao verbo principal)--->_Estávamo-nos a preparar_ (ênclise ao verbo auxiliar).


----------



## englishmania

-Él estaba mostrándomelas.
- Ele estava a mostrar-mas.  
(Na oralidade, é mais comum pronominalizar apenas um dos complementos, ex.: Ele estava a mostrar-me/Ele estava-me a mostrar as "botas" ) 

-Nos estamos preparando./ -Estamos preparándonos.
Estamos a preparar-nos/Estamo-nos a preparar


(PT Portugal)


----------



## Istriano

Pois é, muitas vezes usamos o objeto direto nulo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia,

Obrigado pelas respostas agora não posso enganar-me.

Abraços.


----------

